# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  من حفظ المتون حاز الفنون

## أبو بكر الدوسي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم
الحمد لله رب العالمين والصلاة والسلام على أشرف المرسلين وعلى آله وصحبه وسلم تسليماً كثيراً إلى يوم الدين أما بعد:
أخي القارئ الكريم السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته، وبعد:
يوما من الأيام أخبرني أحد الأصدقاء عن مقال للدكتور عائض القرني، بعنوان مهزلة حفظ المتون لم أصدق، لكنني زرت موقع المجلس العلمي لأعلم بعد ذلك أن الشيخ قد كتب المقال فعلاً، لا أخفيكم أني صدمت بذلك وأكثر ما أزعجني هو تلك الأسئلة التي بداخلي عن سبب كتابة الشيخ لمثل هذا خصوصاً وأنه ليس هذا أول رأي غريب يصدر عن الشيخ في الفترة الأخيرة فهناك الكثير من علامات الاستفهام حول بعض مقالات الدكتور عائض القرني لكني لم أقف مكتوف اليدين فأحببت أن أراجع بعض كتب العلماء لأعلم هل يوجد للشيخ إمام في ما قاله ولا أخفيكم أن مراجعتي كانت للشاملة وذلك لسهولة الرجوع إلى المعلومة في كثير من الكتب وقليل من الوقت، فكتبت الآتي على عجالة:
أولا وقبل النقولات: لماذا يوجد الشيخ تعارضا بين حفظ المتون وبين حفظ القرآن.
ثم كيف سيحفظ الناس أقوال العلماء وآرائهم دون أن يحفظوا المتون أم أن حفظ النثر عند الشيخ أفضل من حفظ المتن، أم أنه على طريقة نحن رجال وهم رجال.
كيف مرت هذه العبارة على كبار العلماء مذ قيلت إلى اليوم دون أن ينتقدوها.
ماذا يمكنني أن أفسر قول العلماء (( فاحفظ فكل حافظ إمام)).
ماذا يمكنني أن أفسر تفرغ العلماء لتأليف تلك المنظومات هل لكي يقال عنها يوما ما أن حفظها مهزلة مع العلم أن هؤلاء العلماء ليسوا صغارا وليسوا من القرن الرابع عشر هجري بل هم:
العلامة العراقي، والعلامة ابن مالك،وشيخ الإسلام والعلامة ابن القيم،والعلامة الرحبي، والعلامة ابن رسلان،ووووووووو  غيرهم من تلك الأسماء التي هي تعتبر من رموز العلم التي لا يتردد في الثناء عليه والاعتراف بما لديهم من علم غزير ولا اقصد تقديس آراء السابقين ولكن هل يعقل أن كل هؤلاء العلماء فعلا لا يعرفون أن حفظ المتون مهزلة حتى علمناه نحن اليوم في القرن الرابع عشر.
ثم أي تعبير أن يسمي حفظ المتون مهزلة.
ثم كم هي السخرية من الشناقطة أين الإنصاف.
وإليكم بعض كلام العلماء حول حفظ المتون:
من شرح لامية شيخ الإسلام/ للشيخ عمر بن سعود بن فهد العيد:
....... ولذلك قال العلماء رحمهم الله تعالى: من حفظ المتون حاز الفنون، دل على أن أول ما يُقعِّد به طالب العلم هو حفظ المتون، وإني أقترح على المسئولين في هذا المسجد أن يُجعل مسابقة في حفظ بعض المتون، كحفظ الحائية ، وكحفظ النخبة ، وكحفظ الثلاثة الأصول و الأربعين النووية ، و لامية شيخ الإسلام ، ثم بعد ذلك يجعل هناك ثمة حوافز للتشجيع؛ نظراً لغربة قضية حفظ المتون في عصرنا، ونحن نعيش في عصر يُعلَّم الناس أن أهم شيء هو الفهم، دون أن يكون للطالب تقعيد وتأصيل في علمه.
ومن:فتاوى الشبكة الإسلامية بإشراف د.عبدالله الفقيه
.....فإن حفظ المتون مهم جداً في طلب العلم، وكما قيل: فاحفظ فكل حافظ إمام، وقيل: من حفظ المتون حاز الفنون، لكن حفظ المتون لا يكفي وحده في الطلب بل لا بد من فهمها والنظر في شروحها، فكم من حافظ للمتون غير فقيه بما فيها.
ومن شرح المعتمد الدكتور محمد الحبش:
في معرض الحديث عن حفظ العلم ...... وقال آخر :
ما العلم فيما قد حوى القمطر ما العلم إلا ما حواه الصدر ،وقد كانوا يعنون ذلك حينما قالوا: من حفظ المتون حاز الفنون ومن قرأ الحواشي ما حوى شي، ولست أدري لماذا تعرض الطريقة الحديثة في التعليم عن مناهج التعليم بالمنظومات رغم أننا لن نحتاج إلى التدليل على موثوقية علم الأقدمين وحضوره بين أيديهم في سائر الأحوال.
ومن سيرة محمد بن إبراهيم حياته ودعوته لفضيلة الشيخ صالح بن عبد العزيز آل الشيخ:
في معرض الحديث عن حفظ الشيخ رحمه الله:
وهكذا ينبغي أن يكون التوحيد هو أول ما يتعلمه طالب العلم، وإنما يفهم ويضبط بضبط متونه قبل شروحه، إذ من حفظ المتون حاز الفنون.
ومن: تكوين الملكة الفقهية أ. د. محمد عثمان شبير
.... ولهذا قيل: (من لم يعرف اختلاف الفقهاء فليس بفقيه) كما قيل في حفظ المتون: (من حفظ المتون حاز الفنون).
ومن: مقدمات في سبيل الطلب عبد الله بن سليمان العبدالله ( ذو المعالي ).
فأصول العلم و قواعده التي تعارف عليها العلماء هي تلك الكتب الصغار المسماة بالمتون ، فمن حازها حاز الفنون ، و من أدركها أدرك علماً غزيراً .
ومن: مذكرات الدعوة والداعية للإمام الشهيد حسن البنا عليه رحمة الله.
... ولست أنسى أبدا توجيه الوالد لي بالعبارة المأثورة" من حفظ المتون حاز الفنون" و لقد كان أثرها في نفسي عميقا إلى درجة أفي حاولت حفظ متن الشاطبية في القراءات مع جهلي التام بمصطلحاتها، وحفظت مقدماتها فعلا ولا زلت أحفظ -بعضها إلى الآن.
ومن: طبقات الشافعية ـ لابن قاضى شهبة:لـ أبو بكر بن أحمد بن محمد بن عمر بن قاضي شهبة.
وإليك الآن بعض حفظ السابقين:
من طبقات الشافعية ـ لابن قاضى شهبة.
في معرض الحديث عن السرخسي:
كان أحد أئمة الإسلام وممن يضرب به المثل في الآفاق في حفظ مذهب الشافعي.
ومن نفس المرجع في سياق الحديث عن الآمدي:
وقيل انه حفظ الوسيط للغزالي.
ومن نفس المرجع في سياق الحديث عن أبو بكر الشيباني:
... وحفظ الحاوي الصغير ثم حفظ التنبيه....
ومن نفس المرجع في معرض الحديث عن ابن النقاش.
.... أمتع الله ببقائه، حفظ المنهاج، ودرس بعد وفاة أبيه في جهاته واشتهر بالديانة والأمانة وصدق اللهجة..
ومن نفس المرجع في معرض الحديث عن النابلسي:
وحفظ التنبيه ثم حفظ المنهاج ثم حفظ التمييز وشرع في حفظ الحاوي وحفظ الشاطبية والتسهيل ومختصر ابن الحاجب ومنهاج البيضاوي وغير ذلك.
ومن خلاصة الأثر في أعيان القرن الحادي عشر لـ "المحبي في معرض الحديث عن أحمد بن علي بن عبد الرحمن بن محمد جلاخ باقشير.
.... وقرأ بالتجويد وحفظ الجزرية وغيرها من فن القراآت والتجويد وحفظ الإرشاد والألفية والقطر وغيرها وجل محفوظاته على مشايخه.
ومن نفس المرجع في معرض الحديث عن زين العابدين عبد الرؤف بن تاج العارفين بن علي بن زين العابدين الملقب زين الدين الحدادي ثم المناوى.
.....وحفظ القرآن قبل بلوغه ثم حفظ البهجة وغيرها من متون الشافعية وألفية ابن مالك وألفية سيرة العراقي وألفية الحديث.
ومن نفس المرجع في معرض الحديث عن الشيخ أبو بكر بن علي نور الدين ابن أبي بكر بن أحمد بن عبد الرحمن بن محمد المعروف بالجمال المصري:
وحفظ الشاطبية والجزرية والأربعين النووية وألفية ابن الهائم في الفرائض وألفية ابن مالك ومنظومة ابن غازي في الحساب وحفظ متن البهجة وكثيرا من متن المنهاج وقرأه على الشمس الرملي وأجازه به وبغيره وأخذ عن القاضي جار الله بن أمين بن ظهيرة الحنفي وولده علي والشيخ يحيى الحطاب المالكي ووالده محمد الحطاب مؤلف المتممة وشارح مختصر خليل.
لقد احترت والله عندما رأيت ذلك الجم الغفير من النقولات عن العلماء الذين لا يحصى ما حفظوه ولكن التساؤل يعود مرة أخرى ما الذي دعا الشيخ عائض ليكتب مثل هذا المقال؟
أهو معرفته ببعض الطلاب الذين يهتمون بالمتون دون الاهتمام بالشرح كما عمم هو هذا على كل الحفاظ؟
أم هو أؤلئك الذين أقبلوا على حفظ المتون وتركوا حفظ الكتاب والسنة؟
أم هي مقابلته لأحد الشناقطة لم يعجبه منظره الذي جعله يتقزز؟
والله لا أدري!!!!
أم هو حب التغيير في كل شيء حتى في تلك المقولات الذهبية للعلماء السابقين. من عنده جواب فليجبني؟!!

----------


## ابراهيم النخعي

شكرا لاهتمامك

----------


## أبو ذر القاهري

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

----------


## صلاح الكلدي

أحسنت أخي أبابكر ، وبارك الله فيك ، وفي الحقيقة الدكتور عائض القرني زل قلمه في هذا المقال ، وأظن أنَّ هناك عقدة بين الدكتور عائض وبين حفظ المتون كما في قصيدة قديمة له في ديوانه لحن الخلود - غفر الله لنا وله -

----------


## العاصمية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله.
أخي أبو بكر الدوسي.
هذا موضوع مهم جدا وينبغي أن يشارك فيه الإخوة والأخوات أكثر من هذا. (270 مشاهد و3 مشاركين ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟)
هذا الذي بينته من حفظ المتون هو ما ركز عليه العلماء الأكابر.
أقترح أن يبقى الموضوع مرفوع كي نستخلص مما في الكلام من فوائد وتظهر للجميع فائدة تعلم المتون.
ولنتكلم عن كيفية الحفظ.وووووووو
لأن الموضع مهم جداً.
ما رأيك؟

----------


## مشاعل عبدالعزيز

شكر الله لكم ولدي إشكال قدلايكون محله ولكن مضطره ماذا يفعل من حفظ المتون ولكنها لاتثبت لديه مع الحرص ع الأستماع للشروح لكن ؟؟ 

رزقنا الله وإياكم علما وعملا وخشيه ..

----------


## العاصمية

السلام عليكم
ما عندي جواب. وإنما أذكر لك قول الشيخ عبد القادر بن بدران الدمشقي

اعلم أن كثيرا من الناس يقضون السنين الطوال في تعلم العلم بل في علم واحد ولا يحصلون منه على طائل وربما قضوا أعمارهم فيه ولم يرتقوا عن درجة المبتدئين وإنما يكون ذلك لأحد أمرين أحدهما عدم الذكاء الفطري وانتفاء الإدراك التصوري وهذا لا كلام لنا فيه ولا في علاجه
والثاني الجهل بطرق التعليم...

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> شكر الله لكم ولدي إشكال قدلايكون محله ولكن مضطره ماذا يفعل من حفظ المتون ولكنها لاتثبت لديه مع الحرص ع الأستماع للشروح لكن ؟؟ 
> رزقنا الله وإياكم علما وعملا وخشيه ..


هذه المواضيع قد تفيدنا:



http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=55584

 (الحفظ والمراجعة): للشيخ الحازمي -حفظه الله-
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=71215

 حمل كتاب: ((((( كيف تحفظ العلم))))))
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=73673

 كتاب " يا طالب العلم " كيف تحفظ ؟ كيف تقرأ ؟ كيف تفهم ؟
http://majles.alukah.net/showthread.php?t=77660

..............................  .......

----------


## رضا الحملاوي

> الحفظ :
> 
> 
> *قراءة موضوعية في منهجية الحفظ*
> 
> *كيف تحفظ درساً*
> 
> *وصايا لحفظ المتون*
> 
> ...


جزاء الله أخانا أبا زارع خيراً

----------


## مشاعل عبدالعزيز

شكر الله للجميع ورزقنا المولى علما وعملا وخشيه ..آمين

----------


## بحليل محمد

من المسلمات لدى طالب العلم الشرعي أن يلتزم ما نص عليه العلماء وهو البدء بحفظ المتون الشرعية بعد حفظ كتاب الله العزيز و حفظ السنة النبوية الشريفة على صاحبها أزكى الصلاة و السلام فلا يمكن أن نتصور طالب علم شرعي لا يحفظ متن الجزرية في التجويد و لا متن الآجرومية في النحو ولا متن الورقات في أصول الفقه ولا متن نخبة الفكر في علم المصطلح و الرحبية في الفرائض و لا الطحاوية في العقيدة...هذه المتون الصغيرة وغيرها التي يحفظها صغار الأطفال في موريتانيا قبل سن البلوغ بل يحفظون أضعافها.... فكيف يسمي نفسه طالب علم.....

----------

